# smoked garlic



## bradger (Aug 19, 2019)

Has anyone here tried to smoke garlic?


----------



## SlowLeadBullets (Sep 29, 2019)

I smoked dried minced garlic with the A-Maze-N smoker.  Just spread it on a tray and smoke.  Stirred it around every hour or so.  Done the same with salt, pepper, paprika, ...


----------

